# El Dr Gaona se ha inmolado hoy en Telahinco destrozando el negocio del jenaro, Irene Montero y amigues



## gallofino (7 Abr 2022)

Vale la pena escucharlo porque dice una verdad tras otra. La presentadora sale rápido en defensa de la red clientelar con el objetivo de mantener subvenciones del bobierno


----------



## belenus (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (7 Abr 2022)

Madre mía!!!! Se lo van a comer!!!!
Buenísimo, desde hoy en mi altar de héroes... y mártires!


----------



## sociedadponzi (7 Abr 2022)

es igual, mas de la mitad de la poblacion esta de acuerdo con ello


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Abr 2022)

boooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## falldown75 (7 Abr 2022)

Cuando decir la verdad te convierte en un valiente es cuando te das cuenta de que la distopía es ya incontrolable.

Guardaros esto en la memoria pq no todos los dias se asiste al suicidio de toda una civilizacion como es la occidental.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Abr 2022)

cagona, el responsable del desabastecimiento de papel del culo. 
adema pide mas funcionarios

no amigo cagona

los problemas de alcoholismo vienen de otros problemas
como el estado del puto pais que tenemos.


----------



## TercioVascongado (7 Abr 2022)

La "violencia machista" no es más que una herramienta del marxismo cultural para destruir España. Muere más gente al año por aplastamiento bajo un tractor o por ahogamiento, y a eso no se dedica ni un % irrisorio en comparación. La "violencia machista" es PROPAGANDA y sólo se sostiene a golpe de talonario. Es un chiringuito.


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Abr 2022)

Menudo gilipollas, ahora dice verdades después de haber sembrado el terror como el resto de tertuli-anos criminales durante estos dos últimos años.
Que le den


----------



## Covid-8M (7 Abr 2022)

Nooo, esta blanqueando el machismo y justificando el heteropratiarcado. Las matan por el hecho de ser mujer, lo dice la propia ley


----------



## randomizer (7 Abr 2022)

*MUJERES, CAFÉ Y CLIMA: EMPODERAMIENTO FEMENINO PARA LA RESILIENCIA SOCIOECOLÓGICA DE LA CADENA DE VALOR DEL CAFÉ FRENTE AL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO EN ETIOPÍA

1.118.000 €





*






BOE.es - BOE-A-2021-20031 Resolución de 23 de noviembre de 2021, de la Dirección de la Agencia Española de Cooperación Internacional para el Desarrollo, por la que se publica el Convenio de contribución con la Unión Europea, para la ejecución de la acción "Mujeres, Café y Clima: empoderamiento femenino para la resiliencia socioecológica de la cadena de valor del café frente al cambio climático en Etiopía".







www.boe.es





¿En serio, HIJAS DE PUTA?


----------



## derepen (7 Abr 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Menudo gilipollas, ahora dice verdades después de haber sembrado el terror como el resto de tertuli-anos criminales durante estos dos últimos años.
> Que le den



Mejor esto que ser una marioneta toda la vida. 

Bienvenidos sean los reconvertidos, porque de ellos será el reino de los cielos.


----------



## gallofino (7 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> *MUJERES, CAFÉ Y CLIMA: EMPODERAMIENTO FEMENINO PARA LA RESILIENCIA SOCIOECOLÓGICA DE LA CADENA DE VALOR DEL CAFÉ FRENTE AL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO EN ETIOPÍA
> 
> 1.118.000 €
> 
> ...



Sí, abrí ayer un hilo sobre ello


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (7 Abr 2022)

Son declaraciones muy suaves que ni tan siquera tocan tangencialmente la cuestión de fondo.


Bill.


----------



## Pantxin (7 Abr 2022)

De los pocos tertulianos de Friker Jimenez que merece la pena escuchar.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> *MUJERES, CAFÉ Y CLIMA: EMPODERAMIENTO FEMENINO PARA LA RESILIENCIA SOCIOECOLÓGICA DE LA CADENA DE VALOR DEL CAFÉ FRENTE AL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO EN ETIOPÍA
> 
> 1.118.000 €
> 
> ...



¿Qué vamos a hacer?


----------



## ueee3 (7 Abr 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Vale la pena escucharlo porque dice una verdad tras otra. La presentadora sale rápido en defensa de la red clientelar con el objetivo de mantener subvenciones del bobierno



Ya tuvo una similar, no? Me suena que era un damnificado por la livg.


----------



## Shudra (7 Abr 2022)

Yo lo que oigo es a un tío pidiendo más funcijetas y dinero público (de los demás).


----------



## randomizer (7 Abr 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿Qué vamos a hacer?



Es que parece un puto meme, no me jodas.

Nos trolean desde el BOE y dicen que llueve.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Abr 2022)

el gayolas, la cuarta pa cuando?


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Abr 2022)

¡¡Jrande Gaona!!


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Es que parece un puto meme, no me jodas.
> 
> Nos trolean desde el BOE y dicen que llueve.



A tragar... no nos queda otra. La demodesgracia es así.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

escalofriante


----------



## Sonico (7 Abr 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Vale la pena escucharlo porque dice una verdad tras otra. La presentadora sale rápido en defensa de la red clientelar con el objetivo de mantener subvenciones del bobierno



No te preocupes. Ahora el tema es el yate de un facha malo. Eso le importa a telecirco.


----------



## el segador (7 Abr 2022)

Los cojones, tienen 20.000 millones en cuatro años para seguir comprando su discurso, imagínate la cantidad de estomagos agradecidos que pueden comprar.


----------



## siroco (7 Abr 2022)

Colisionador de hadrones:
6.000 millones

Telescopio James Webb:
10.000 millones

Servicio de internet Starlink:
10.000 millones

La mayor factoría de chips del mundo que abrirá Intel en Ohio:
17.000 millones

El ITER:
18.000 millones

Talleres para pintarse el toto, empoderamiento femenino de la resiliencia y otras mierdas a fondo perdido:
20.000 millones


----------



## Decipher (7 Abr 2022)

No hay ningún tipo de delito que se pueda reducir a cero. Lo que hacen las feministas es muy insidioso, ellas igualan machismo con violencia de pareja y por tanto la usan como termómetro para medir el machismo en la sociedad, pero no hay ningún delito que se reduzca a cero, por lo que siempre pueden usar la violencia de pareja como justificación para detraer recursos de la ciudadania hacia el feminismo.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Abr 2022)

es forero fijo


----------



## OSPF (7 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> *MUJERES, CAFÉ Y CLIMA: EMPODERAMIENTO FEMENINO PARA LA RESILIENCIA SOCIOECOLÓGICA DE LA CADENA DE VALOR DEL CAFÉ FRENTE AL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO EN ETIOPÍA
> 
> 1.118.000 €
> 
> ...



Vaya currada de titulo para la mamandurria


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Abr 2022)

Gaona es un GRAN HOMBRE.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Yo lo que oigo es a un tío pidiendo más funcijetas y dinero público (de los demás).



O que el dinero ya perdido, se distribuya en otros objetivos. 
Es otra forma de verlo, más optimista.


----------



## Ratona001 (7 Abr 2022)

Le encanta ir a platós


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Gaona es un GRAN HOMBRE.




Es covidiano, así que no lo puede ser.


----------



## siroco (7 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No hay ningún tipo de delito que se pueda reducir a cero. Lo que hacen las feministas es muy insidioso, ellas igualan machismo con violencia de pareja y por tanto la usan como termómetro para medir el machismo en la sociedad, pero no hay ningún delito que se reduzca a cero, por lo que siempre pueden usar la violencia de pareja como justificación para detraer recursos de la ciudadania hacia el feminismo.



basta con mirar el mapa este que va de 0-0,8 a 60,0-90,0 por cada 100.000 habitantes







Pues bien, en España en el caso de mujeres es de 0,2, osea, prácticamente inexistente, anecdótica, ridícula, despreciable. Un problema que no existe.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (7 Abr 2022)

Se le conoce nombre en el FLORO?


----------



## Visilleras (7 Abr 2022)

Lo veo muy tibio

Es como decir 

"A ver si yo no digo que el Totalitarismo Lila no me cague en la boca todos los días, caramba, eso nadie lo pone en duda, es necesario... pero si pudiesen mezclar la caca con un poco de sirope de fresa, pues a lo mejor sabía menos a mierda ¿eh?..."


----------



## deckard009 (7 Abr 2022)

Para ser borregos, ya hay 40 millones en este pais, hay que tener pensamiento critico y no asumir nada, sobre todo en ideas sobre sociología, identidades, wokismo y feminismo, ya que se basan sobre todo en "sensaciones" y "autopercepciones" lo que tiene 0 base cientifica, y siempre va a ser discutible su sola existencia. 

Tienen nivel de creencia religiosa sin base cientifica demostrable y por eso nunca se terminará de discutir y marear la perdiz. 

Perfecto para los politicos ineficaces ya que pueden desviar la atencion del pueblo en problemas inexistentes sin solucion real mientras son incapaces de resolver los problemas reales, paro, sueldos de miseria, precios de viviendas disparados, falta de libertades individuales, etc etc etc. Es más fácil hablar de colores opresores, que discutir porque tenemos un paro del 30% y en 40 años no han sido capaces de solucionarlo, tenemos salarios de miseria, pero los pisos solo se pueden pagar con una hipoteca a 30 años a pagar entre dos.

Las familias españolas, necesitan que el marido y la mujer trabajen para poder sobrevivir. Y su solucion, ante la falta de renovacion generacional, es traer inmigrantes adultos iletrados de otra cultura menos respetuosa y más violenta para que asuman los trabajos mas duros y peor pagados, en un pais donde excepto los politicos empresarios funcionariso y sus parientes, que tienen sueldos de banqueros de la city, el resto malviven con 1000 o con suerte, 1500 euros al mes.

Tenemos una casta politica trfuada de inutles, arribistas, aprobechados y vagos, que en 40 años en lugar de mejorar en nada la vida de los ciudadanos, lo unio que han hecho ha sido arreglarse ellos y a los suyos la vida, como los de Galapagar. De piso ladrillero en villa vallecas, en una legislatura, a chalete premium. Eso es lo unico que les preocupa a la casta, que hay de lo suyo.

40 años y solo hemos perdido. Y decian que la democracia iba a ser buena, casi mejor seguir con el Paco, no?


----------



## spica (7 Abr 2022)

Pero si no dice nada del otro mundo.
Que se gasta un millon en una gilipollez y ahi se queda.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Abr 2022)

Muy suave, pero se agradece.


----------



## ajenuz (7 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Gaona es un GRAN HOMBRE.



Sí, un gran prescriptor de psicofármacos que arruinan la vida de las personas: antipsicóticos, ISRS, benzodiacepinas, eutimizantes, etc...


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Abr 2022)

Mientras no se diga clarito que lo único que hay detrás del jenaro es la malversación de fondos todo lo demás es andar con paños calientes y desviar la atención.


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (7 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> *MUJERES, CAFÉ Y CLIMA: EMPODERAMIENTO FEMENINO PARA LA RESILIENCIA SOCIOECOLÓGICA DE LA CADENA DE VALOR DEL CAFÉ FRENTE AL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO EN ETIOPÍA
> 
> 1.118.000 €
> 
> ...




La malversación de caudales públicos la puede realizar una *autoridad o funcionario público*, por un administrador particular, un depositario de caudales o bienes privados o públicos.

Consiste en:


Consentir que un tercero sustraiga efectos o los caudales que tenga a su cargo.
*Proporcionar para usos ajenos a la función pública*, los efectos o caudales que se encuentran a su cargo debido a sus funciones.


----------



## CocoVin (7 Abr 2022)

Gaona esta hasta la polola.

Es un fuera de serie, aunque se equivoque, quien no se equivoca??

El y epulon van en nuestro barco.


----------



## fayser (7 Abr 2022)

Que no coño, que no hay alcohólicos ni drogadictos ni tarados en general, es el patriarcado.

Cuando uno mata a la mujer es un hombre en plenas condiciones mentales que está cumpliendo las órdenes del patriarcado.

El resto de hombres que no matamos a nadie es porque el patriarcado todavía no nos ha convencido, pero están en ello.

Por cierto, ¿cuándo era la próxima reunión del patriarcado donde nos reunimos todos los hombres para planificar los próximos asesinatos?


----------



## Felson (7 Abr 2022)

Hay que reconocer que Gaona, con lo del genaro, siempre ha planteado, cuando menos, dudas y matices, cuando no la estupidez de tales leyes contrarias a cualquier mínimo derecho igualitario entre seres de la misma especie. Con lo del virus, transigió con la postura oficial, aunque ya recula al son que marca la de los dientes o el marido, según van vacunando a los niños y ven lo que pasa (que también han leído lo del karma y eso da miedo). Cuando menos, el virus puede ser artificial, aunque mandaran a todos a vacunarse (aunque, si fuera artificial, no te deberías vacunar de algo creado artificialmente que puede tener mil espoletas ocultas, como cualquier artificiero sabe). Curiosamente, lo que está pasando.


----------



## jur2017 (7 Abr 2022)

Booooooooom


----------



## keler (7 Abr 2022)

Luego pretenden que la gente no evada impuestos o hagan todo tipo de operaciones en "b". Millón y medio en chochocharlas en África.


----------



## gpm (7 Abr 2022)

Siempre ha sido así


----------



## Decipher (7 Abr 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Lo veo muy tibio
> 
> Es como decir
> 
> "A ver si yo no digo que el Totalitarismo Lila no me cague en la boca todos los días, caramba, eso nadie lo pone en duda, es necesario... pero si pudiesen mezclar la caca con un poco de sirope de fresa, pues a lo mejor sabía menos a mierda ¿eh?..."



Para ser la telerisión no esta nada mal. El tono calamdo que usa probablemente es el mejor.


----------



## cenachero (7 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Yo lo que oigo es a un tío pidiendo más funcijetas y dinero público (de los demás).



Yo prefiero que se gasten el dinero en alcohólicos que en talleres tipo"me pinto el potorro"

Ten en cuenta que con la mitad del presupuesto de la montero hay para hacer muchas cositas

Y un primer paso es desmontar el mantra de todo lo que le haga un hombre a una mujer es machismo


----------



## Zbigniew (7 Abr 2022)

Con lo fácil que es hacerse mujer ahora, no os entiends lo han puesto a huevo jilipollas.


----------



## Nagare1999 (7 Abr 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Mejor esto que ser una marioneta toda la vida.
> 
> Bienvenidos sean los reconvertidos, porque de ellos será el reino de los cielos.



¿Reconvertidos o reconvertidores? Yo creo que viene un cambio de paradigma, desde el mismo establishment.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (7 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> *MUJERES, CAFÉ Y CLIMA: EMPODERAMIENTO FEMENINO PARA LA RESILIENCIA SOCIOECOLÓGICA DE LA CADENA DE VALOR DEL CAFÉ FRENTE AL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO EN ETIOPÍA
> 
> 1.118.000 €
> 
> ...


----------



## Cremilo (7 Abr 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Que no coño, que no hay alcohólicos ni drogadictos ni tarados en general, es el patriarcado.
> 
> Cuando uno mata a la mujer es un hombre en plenas condiciones mentales que está cumpliendo las órdenes del patriarcado.
> 
> ...




Así es, lo ha entendido ustec a la perfección...

*Feministas y chupócteros del jenaro LADRAN porque el gobierno INVESTIGUE las CAUSAS de las MUERTES atribuidas a VIOGEN *


----------



## wopa (7 Abr 2022)

El Dr. Gaona es víctima de Viogen. Lo dijo una vez en a tele, que andaba con denuncias de su ex... custodias, juicios...


----------



## quilómetro cero (8 Abr 2022)

Gaona es demasiado racional para la tele, incluso cuando decían que estaba en pánico por el coronavirus es que de verdad lo estaba, no hacía ningún papel de guión. Luego fue a Bosnia, vió lo que había y se le quitó la tontería vacunil y covidiana.

Ahora ya dice cosas demasiado arriesgadas, puede que le den puerta. Da igual, esto no hay quien lo pare ya. El dinero del género acabará por ser reasignado a otros menesteres, por pura necesidad. Por ejemplo, los de problemas mentales y adicciones de los que se queja.


----------



## Tons of Fear (8 Abr 2022)

Si hay en Etiopia es que hay o planean para diferentes paises. Muy interesante el tema si.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Abr 2022)

Como ve que se termina lo de la Plandemia, y los de la tele ya no le van a llamar mas, aprovecha el tiempo que le queda, y dice lo que realmente piensa.

Héroe!!


----------



## Funcional (8 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> *MUJERES, CAFÉ Y CLIMA: EMPODERAMIENTO FEMENINO PARA LA RESILIENCIA SOCIOECOLÓGICA DE LA CADENA DE VALOR DEL CAFÉ FRENTE AL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO EN ETIOPÍA
> 
> 1.118.000 €
> 
> ...



De alguna manera habrá que sacar el dinero de España, malpensado....


----------



## Cremilo (8 Abr 2022)

_Oops, they did it again!_




El nuevo anuncio da para hilo propio, ¿nadie lo ha abierto aún?


----------



## F.Alonso21 (8 Abr 2022)

Me encantan los fallos en Matrix al amanecer...

Aunque algo light la hostia la ha dado, no obstante al ser coronadefensor necesita hacer varios milagros mas para contentar al karma.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Abr 2022)

*MUJERES, CAFÉ Y CLIMA: EMPODERAMIENTO FEMENINO PARA LA RESILIENCIA SOCIOECOLÓGICA DE LA CADENA DE VALOR DEL CAFÉ FRENTE AL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO EN ETIOPÍA* 

Quien no entienda la importancia de este estudio para la defensa de la mujer, tiene un grave problema de voxismo.


----------



## machote hispano (8 Abr 2022)

siroco dijo:


> Colisionador de hadrones:
> 6.000 millones
> 
> Telescopio James Webb:
> ...



Joooooder, puesto así parece que en España somos gilip... *¡OH, WAIT!*


----------



## Ederall (8 Abr 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Sí, abrí ayer un hilo sobre ello



Porfa me cuelgas el enlace por aquí??? Es material del bueno para hacer rabiar a un mínimo de 40 mujeres entre curro y grupos de telegram


----------



## Cachopo (8 Abr 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Lo veo muy tibio
> 
> Es como decir
> 
> "A ver si yo no digo que el Totalitarismo Lila no me cague en la boca todos los días, caramba, eso nadie lo pone en duda, es necesario... pero si pudiesen mezclar la caca con un poco de sirope de fresa, pues a lo mejor sabía menos a mierda ¿eh?..."



Es una manera de ir sembrando que el pensamiento lila no ataca el problema que pretende atacar.


----------



## vanderwilde (8 Abr 2022)

Se ha quedado bastante tibio, pero bastante, por no decir que no ha dicho nada. Le sigue dando la razón a las mujeres. Dinero para eso, ninguno. Nunca ha hecho falta, y ahora lo quieren para repartírselo.

Dinero para prevención... Como cualquier día le caiga una denuncia va a saber ése si hay o no prevención.

Anda que no se suicidan hombres en España por la situación en la que quedan después de la separación. Y el que no se suicida acaba en el psicólogo, psiquiatra, enganchado al alcohol, etc. Prevención para eso si que no hay.

Es una pena, pero yo lo tengo claro, esto lo van a arreglar uno así. A ver cuál es la primera que se pone borde o pide dinero. Todas mas derechas que un junco.

Ya se ha puesto más de una presentadora farruca. Me gustaría verlas así cuando esté mandando uno de estos en España.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (8 Abr 2022)

Si, señor, pero ahora les dejan hablar de estas ridiculeces, porque a Podemos ya se la tiene jurada el gobierno, hay un cambio de estrategia, ahora se ha abierto la veda con Podemos.


----------



## jotace (8 Abr 2022)

¡Brutal intervención!!


----------



## Noega (8 Abr 2022)

Quiere lavar su imagen en prevision de las hostias mediaticas y sociales que le van a caer a medida que la plebe se vaya dando cuenta del engaño sufrido durante estos dos ultimos años .
Por mi parte solo es otra cabeza en la cesta ....


----------



## furia porcina (8 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Yo lo que oigo es a un tío pidiendo más funcijetas y dinero público (de los demás).



Está pidiendo que se deje de tirar dinero en un problema inventado para invertirlo en solucionar un problema real.


----------



## Kabraloka (8 Abr 2022)

muy poco a poco se empieza a perder el miedo para hablar de esto.
Sin embargo, la lucha contra las parásitas del jenaro será muy dura. No cederán ni un palmo para defender sus subvenciones (porque les importa una mierda la violencia, ellas defienden sus lentejas).


----------



## OCALO (8 Abr 2022)

Pero luego les votáis como locos.





PPSOEMOS - RUINA


----------



## Gorkako (8 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> *MUJERES, CAFÉ Y CLIMA: EMPODERAMIENTO FEMENINO PARA LA RESILIENCIA SOCIOECOLÓGICA DE LA CADENA DE VALOR DEL CAFÉ FRENTE AL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO EN ETIOPÍA
> 
> 1.118.000 €
> 
> ...



rema y paga!!!


----------



## Gorkako (8 Abr 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Está pidiendo que se deje de tirar dinero en un problema inventado para invertirlo en solucionar un problema real.



Ese dinero se usa para mantener chiringuitos improductivos no para resolver problemas... los problemas reales se la suda al 99% de los políticos.


----------



## Teofrasto (8 Abr 2022)

Se nota que no has oído lo que decía en su canal de YouTube , no se ha vacunado de segunda dosis y la primera que por edad le tocaba ARNm se negó a ponérsela y se puso astrazeneca que el consideraba menos mala , y lo hizo para que no le expedientara el colegio medico. Ha puesto en duda decenas de veces las versiones oficiales . Hizo un programa que le borraron, documentando que el gobierno sabia la situación antes del 8m y por demagogia política lo permitio. En la tv no dice ni la mitad que en jewtube ,y en jewtube se le intuye que la mitad de lo que piensa no lo dice . Hablando de Marruecos y de mafias de emigración ha hecho programas memorables. Es de lo poco salvable que aún sale en tv. Pero hay que comprender que si dijese exactamente lo que piensa tú ni sabrías que existe , los medios lo enmudecerian.


----------



## CommiePig (8 Abr 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> muy poco a poco se empieza a perder el miedo para hablar de esto.
> Sin embargo, la lucha contra las parásitas del jenaro será muy dura. No cederán ni un palmo para defender sus subvenciones (porque les importa una mierda la violencia, ellas defienden sus lentejas).



de hecho, como son inútiles, porque son vagos; y vagos, porque son inútiles

por su chiringuito, matAaan


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (8 Abr 2022)

Brutal


----------



## VikingoMoruno (8 Abr 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Brutal



siempre que te veo tu firma me divierte, que se supone que es un coctel mejorado? como se iniciaria? que ventajas tiene frente a los clasicos?


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (8 Abr 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Vale la pena escucharlo porque dice una verdad tras otra. La presentadora sale rápido en defensa de la red clientelar con el objetivo de mantener subvenciones del bobierno











Un psiquiatra afirma que la pedofilia "no es una enfermedad, sino una tendencia sexual"


El psiquiatra José Miguel Gaona ha explicado, a raíz de la última operación contra una red de pederastia que pretendía actuar en Madrid, que la pedofilia tiene más relación con los valores y con el trato a los demás y que hay quien pretende sacarla de la lista de enfermedades psiquiátricas.




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Conan76 (8 Abr 2022)

En un pais con cifras tan elevadas de suicidios, acoso escolar, alcoholismo, drogadicciones y demas lo de PINTATE EL TOTO y el Cambio Climatico en Etiopia son insultos a la inteligencia.

Grande el señor Gaona.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Abr 2022)

Noega dijo:


> Quiere lavar su imagen en prevision de las hostias mediaticas y sociales que le van a caer a medida que la plebe se vaya dando cuenta del engaño sufrido durante estos dos ultimos años .
> Por mi parte solo es otra cabeza en la cesta ....



Exactamente, al fin y al cabo solo está diciendo una obviedad con un retraso de 18 años (desde que se aprobó la ley VioGen) para tapar que ha participado muy activamente en la imposición de la dictadura covidiana que restringió nuestras libertades constitucionales.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (8 Abr 2022)

VikingoMoruno dijo:


> siempre que te veo tu firma me divierte, que se supone que es un coctel mejorado? como se iniciaria? que ventajas tiene frente a los clasicos?



Lo que hace que el cóctel tenga una ignición rápida que se asemeja a una explosión son los gases de la gasolina (por eso dejamos un cuarto de la botella vacía, para que se acumulen gases). Por lo tanto, no es necesario que la mecha haga contacto directo con la gasolina. Se gana mucho en seguridad al tener una mecha externa y poder tapar la botella con un corcho (o usar una botella con tapón de silicona). Puse como mecha tampones porque absorben muy bien el aceite de motor o el material inflamable de nuestra elección. Lo más profesional sería usar unas bengalas o petardos de los que tiran chispas, pero esto no puede conseguirse en cualquier supermercado.

En cuanto a la mezcla, el aceite de motor hace que el cóctel arda menos rápido y pueda pegarse mejor al objetivo. Lo suyo sería hacer una mezcla que se asemeja al napalm usando forespan molido, pero esto requiere bastante trabajo y se puede cagar a la hora de mezclarlo porque se necesitan cantidades muy específicas. El aceite de motor es suficientemente efectivo, sobre todo si está más usado que el bmw de un gitano.

Otro dato muy importante es rajar un poco la botella con un cúter verticalmente, para favorecer que se rompa fácilmente. Romper una botella no es tan fácil como parece a no ser que la tires contra cemento.


----------



## jesus88 (8 Abr 2022)

seguimos esperando el perdon de los foreros que votaron a podemos.


----------



## Nicors (8 Abr 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> La "violencia machista" no es más que una herramienta del marxismo cultural para destruir España. Muere más gente al año por aplastamiento bajo un tractor o por ahogamiento, y a eso no se dedica ni un % irrisorio en comparación. La "violencia machista" es PROPAGANDA y sólo se sostiene a golpe de talonario. Es un chiringuito.



Exacto, el marxismo cultural es introducido por los partidos socialistas y comunistas europeos, a las órdenes de Moscú.


----------



## VikingoMoruno (8 Abr 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Lo que hace que el cóctel tenga una ignición rápida que se asemeja a una explosión son los gases de la gasolina (por eso dejamos un cuarto de la botella vacía, para que se acumulen gases). Por lo tanto, no es necesario que la mecha haga contacto directo con la gasolina. Se gana mucho en seguridad al tener una mecha externa y poder tapar la botella con un corcho (o usar una botella con tapón de silicona). Puse como mecha tampones porque absorben muy bien el aceite de motor o el material inflamable de nuestra elección. Lo más profesional sería usar unas bengalas o petardos de los que tiran chispas, pero esto no puede conseguirse en cualquier supermercado.
> 
> En cuanto a la mezcla, el aceite de motor hace que el cóctel arda menos rápido y pueda pegarse mejor al objetivo. Lo suyo sería hacer una mezcla que se asemeja al napalm usando forespan molido, pero esto requiere bastante trabajo y se puede cagar a la hora de mezclarlo porque se necesitan cantidades muy específicas. El aceite de motor es suficientemente efectivo, sobre todo si está más usado que el bmw de un gitano.
> 
> Otro dato muy importante es rajar un poco la botella con un cúter verticalmente, para favorecer que se rompa fácilmente. Romper una botella no es tan fácil como parece a no ser que la tires contra cemento.



Gracias por la explicacion, mi duda es por que dejar tanto aire si se busca romperla ¿no?
Entonces la idea es encender el tampon y lanzar entiendo, ¿por el camino dara tiempo a que se acumulen gases por la excitacion de la carga mediante el tampon iniciado? O solo contamos con los gases que emite la gasolina siempre y que se acumularan ahi.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (8 Abr 2022)

VikingoMoruno dijo:


> Gracias por la explicacion, mi duda es por que dejar tanto aire si se busca romperla ¿no?
> Entonces la idea es encender el tampon y lanzar entiendo, ¿por el camino dara tiempo a que se acumulen gases por la excitacion de la carga mediante el tampon iniciado? O solo contamos con los gases que emite la gasolina siempre y que se acumularan ahi.



Los gases siempre están ahí, la gasolina los genera constantemente. Pero si llenas el recipiente completamente va a haber muy poco hueco para que se acumulen y lo mismo no se produce la ignición deseada. Y claro, el tampón va encendido cuando esté listo para tirar la botella.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (8 Abr 2022)

No tiene ningún interés en solucionar el alcoholismo, gracias a eso tienen víctimas que necesitan para justificar el chiringuito y reclamar pasta. La inmigración de estercoleros tercermundistas también.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Abr 2022)

Algo se esta moviendo, no va a ser fácil porque la izquierda es psicópata y mezquina y prefiere ver a la sociedad hundida antes de reconocer errores, pero la gente esta despertando y ya no cuela todo el tongo feminista ni los chiringuitos regados de millones por esta gentuza ni que te llamen facha ni que traten de despistar con corruptelas de mascarillas etc, cuando la verdadera corrupción legalizada es esta.


----------



## perrosno (8 Abr 2022)

¿Y esta soplapollez que sale en twitter?


*El siguiente elemento multimedia incluye contenido potencialmente delicado.*


----------



## perrosno (8 Abr 2022)

No tengo twitter, me he limitado a comentar lo que sale allí al intentar ver el video.
A ver si alguno que lo tenga, se lo puede enviar.


----------



## DUDH (8 Abr 2022)

Sacada de rabo del Cagona, mis dies


----------

